# General > Gardening >  Hayter condor

## togglover

Hayter condor commercial / rough cut mower 8hp Kohler engine 5 forward speeds strong powerful machine, could do with the wheel brake and blade brake looking at but neither affect its working

----------


## gm1

Price please.

----------


## togglover

Around  £280-£300 mark

----------

